# Trovoadas no Algarve - Final de Novembro e início de Dezembro de 2016



## ecobcg (5 Dez 2016 às 23:01)

Ora, depois de uns últimos dias de Novembro e primeiro fim-de-semana de Dezembro muito activos do ponto de vista meteorológico aqui pelo Algarve, fica aqui um pequeno resumo de algumas imagens captadas. Os álbuns completos podem ser vistos na página da ExtremAtmosfera (não meto tudo aqui para não carregar muito o tópico! eheh!  ).

*Do dia 26-11-2016:*













Álbum completo na página da ExtremAtmosfera

E o respectivo vídeo:


*No dia 30-11-2016*, no regresso de uns dias de férias, ainda apanhei o resto da trovoada no percurso até casa. Um breve vídeo:



*Do dia 03-12-2016*, mais umas imagens:













Álbum completo também na página ExtremAtmosfera.

Do que me lembro, terão sido das trovoadas mais fortes (aqui para os nossos "standards" portugueses), dos últimos anos (pelo menos que eu tenha assistido), aqui no Algarve. Venham mais...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2016 às 23:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Ora, depois de uns últimos dias de Novembro e primeiro fim-de-semana de Dezembro muito activos do ponto de vista meteorológico aqui pelo Algarve, fica aqui um pequeno resumo de algumas imagens captadas.
> 
> *Do dia 26-11-2016:*
> 
> ...


Simplesmente brutal!!! excelente partilha, Obrigado e Parabéns!


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2016 às 23:44)

Parabéns pelas fotografias! Muito boas!

A primeira parece um tornado electrificado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2016 às 23:50)

Muito bom, continua a alimentar os meteoloucos com as tuas fotos e vídeos fantásticos!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2016 às 10:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Simplesmente brutal!!! excelente partilha, Obrigado e Parabéns!





AnDré disse:


> Parabéns pelas fotografias! Muito boas!
> 
> A primeira parece um tornado electrificado!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bom, continua a alimentar os meteoloucos com as tuas fotos e vídeos fantásticos!



Obrigado a todos pelos comentários!
Venha tempo mais extremo, que estamos cá para o registar!


----------

